# is this a solid routine brahs?



## needtobehench (Sep 1, 2013)

OK so right now I'm 18 5'6, around 150lbs (68kg) and 17-19% bf so basically I'm slow bulking and right now I'm doing ICF 5x5 which is a great routine for strength/muscle gains but what I dont like about it is that I gotta train 3 times and wanna train 5-6 times a week instead cos then its easier to focus on my diet and stay motivated since I get lazy on off days with my diet if that makes sense, hes was skinny fat like me but now hes pretty hench after a year of training and pm'd me this routine on bodybuilding.com what do you think?

also my cuurent lifts:

bench 70kg x 5

squat: 95kg x 5

deadlift :80kg x 5



> I used to push pull legs aswell lol are we twins?
> 
> What i got solid gains from was this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

dis brah gonna get hench :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dis brah has probably been here before and maybe told milky he was gunna fvck him up


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dis brah holds dem teddies firm brah.


----------



## needtobehench (Sep 1, 2013)

c'mon need serious advice, I admit I was a phaggot last time here but I've changed now srs


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Been a while since we've had a Zyzzzzzzzzzzzz brah on here.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

needtobehench said:


> c'mon need serious advice, I admit I was a phaggot last time here but I've changed now srs


Aren't you banned?

IP check brah.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

needtobehench said:


> c'mon need serious advice, I admit I was a phaggot last time here but I've changed now srs


Boom! Spotted this tart a mile off.

@Milky he's back


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Aren't you banned?
> 
> IP check brah.


probs using a proxy bruuuuuuu


----------



## needtobehench (Sep 1, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Aren't you banned?
> 
> IP check brah.


no I aint IP banned but I admit I was a massive **** few months ago and am apologising so why you still making fun of me? didnt expect this lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh dear. Most of the women here can DL 80kg for reps. You ain't getting hench on that workout. All you're gonna get is laughed out of the gym. :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

In before I know Thai boxing


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

needtobehench said:


> no I aint IP banned but I admit I was a massive **** few months ago and am apologising so why you still making fun of me? didnt expect this lol


Multiple accounts :nono:

This one won't last long.

Shouldn't have been a total cvnt nugget first time round


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

needtobehench said:


> no I aint IP banned but I admit I was a massive **** few months ago and am apologising so why you still making fun of me? didnt expect this lol


Because one a c**t, always a c**t.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Srs


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

needtobehench said:


> no I aint IP banned but I admit I was a massive **** few months ago and am apologising so *why you still making fun of me?* didnt expect this lol


Use of the word 'brah'. Not appropriate and makes a little bit of me die inside.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Brah


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Bra


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> Boom! Spotted this tart a mile off.
> 
> @Milky he's back


You tattletale


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You tattletale


Didn't tell anyone how you touched me in my sleep


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you to who ever banned this bell end again.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> Didn't tell anyone how you touched me in my sleep


I thought I didn't wake you. If you woke up, you could have touched me back :sad:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Use of the word 'brah'. Not appropriate and makes a little bit of me die inside.


and phaggot :no:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

How's a brah to get swolled and hench if someone keeps banning him?

It's like totally unzyzz.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Damn..I missed out on some fun!!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

if i hear the word brah i expect it to have titties inside


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Damn..I missed out on some fun!!


Not the only one mate.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


> Multiple accounts :nono:
> 
> This one won't last long.
> 
> Shouldn't have been a total cvnt nugget first time round


who was he first time around/ what did he do/get banned for?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> who was he first time around/ what did he do/get banned for?


He kicked off at milky and said he'd beat the sh1t out of him. Milky gave him his work address and invited him round. That tart pansied out after really giving it the biggun


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

who is this needtobehench is hard like ..

i sh!t one when these violent trolls come back .am fookin shaken up ere..


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


> He kicked off at milky and said he'd beat the sh1t out of him. Milky gave him his work address and invited him round. That tart pansied out after really giving it the biggun


ah remember all that kicking off. what a mong.

Strong 3 post ban/10


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Your a solid ****ing hardon op.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> He kicked off at milky and said he'd beat the sh1t out of him. Milky gave him his work address and invited him round. That tart pansied out after really giving it the biggun


Actually its not the same fella, your talking about MrAesthetics or something, this cretin is the one who has opened loads of accounts claiming he will be bigger and better than the corpse. Think he's 17 yrs old, ignored everyones advice and kept saying we will all see in 12 weeks time blah blah blah...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

But zyzz said were all gonna make it?

This **** didn't get the memo :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Actually its not the same fella, your talking about MrAesthetics or something, this cretin is the one who has opened loads of accounts claiming he will be bigger and better than the corpse. Think he's 17 yrs old, ignored everyones advice and kept saying we will all see in 12 weeks time blah blah blah...


Aah. We've had so many zyzz wannabes in the last few months that they all merged into one :lol:

Instinct was still right though, was indeed a tw4t coming back


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zyzz died from being a pillock, I can't understand why so many kids want to emulate him?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Zyzz died from being a pillock, I can't understand why so many kids want to emulate him?


he did have a decent bod and lots of charisma. you dont need to be a fan to see that :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> he did have a decent bod and lots of charisma. you dont need to be a fan to see that :tongue:


He was a great self promoter who created a persona. That persona was a tit, not charismatic. His bodyfat was extremely low, if that's what you characterise as decent, so be it. :tt2:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> He was a great self promoter who created a persona. That persona was a tit, not charismatic. His bodyfat was extremely low, if that's what you characterise as decent, so be it. :tt2:


he had more LBM than 90% of the pencil-necks onhere and in general :001_tt2:

not a fan as such but never watched any of his vids and got all this hate that he gets. guy picked up a midget and started squatting with him on his back lol come on thats class!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nah, childish. And I'm done wasting my time talking about him.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

They need to be immolated & to not emulate.

@gymbunny


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

latblaster said:


> They need to be immolated & to not emulate.
> 
> @gymbunny


Hmmmm. You mean me? Immolation seems a tad severe don't you think?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hmmmm. You mean me? Immolation seems a tad severe don't you think?


The followers, not you my duck.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

latblaster said:


> The followers, not you my duck.


Quack, quack, it still seems a tad severe. Perhaps compulsory English grammar lessons so they learn how to English properly would be punishment enough. :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

im in as dis gon be gud brahs!! :lol:

Edit: just realised that the brah wont be getting hench anytime soon as hes banned lol.. shame... he was good fun


----------

